# FLATS HOPPER



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome Hopper .nice sled looks pretty quiiiick too, you;ll find all your answers here ,this is a great forum with knowlogible? members all around..
capt & coke please  -anytide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

might be a Radiant Flats boat??? -is there already a hopper on here  
-anytide


----------



## kc5273 (Jul 11, 2010)

The other Hopper is the guy I bought it from.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> The other Hopper is the guy I bought it from.


 that narrows ur prospects but will say shes a good lookin boat well worth gett'n skinny with


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice boat  another st pete guy see you out on the water. where do you usally put in


----------



## kc5273 (Jul 11, 2010)

Upper bay, Crisp Park.


----------



## rer069 (May 11, 2011)

attn Flats hopper I have just baught one of these boats and could use some help with a few questions. Do you still own this boat


----------



## jpfish (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a 16. where did you get yours? any history about them? I would like to know too mine is a 96 hull and yours?


----------



## Bruce_Coffey (Jul 2, 2013)

I had one, same color and everything. I would make a cover for the open hatch in front of the motor. That could be a big problem. also the fuel tank breather in the side of the boat had to be relocated because bow splash would spray into it getting water into the tank. Good luck!


----------

